# Meet the Arndt Family



## VirginiaHuguenot

The Arndt Family


----------



## kvanlaan

We read about them in an issue of "Above Rubies" that a friend gave us.

Talk about a quiver full...


----------



## polemic_turtle

We saw a documentary on them on DirecTV within the last few months. Right after that they showed the Duggar documentary. Good shows, both of them, although I'm more in sympathy with how the Duggar girls dress.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Meet the Arndt's personal Church:


> The Safe At Home Christian Fellowship is a non-denominational Christian community that has as its gathering place a meeting room that is physically connected to the Arndt family house. Although the home-based community is private in nature (made up of the Arndt family and a few close friends), and not open to the general public, its services are accessible to all via the Live Webcasts section of the website. During these services/live webcasts, listeners are invited to submit prayer requests, "praise reports," etc., by means of a dedicated e-mail address. (Family Room members are able to also access the special Live Webcasts posting thread that is contained within the FamTeam Message Boards.)


----------



## Bladestunner316

There son in yellow looks like Brit Hume.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Sounds like a cultic style church.


----------



## bookslover

Bladestunner316 said:


> Sounds like a cultic style church.



I didn't delve too deeply into their website, but if whoever is leading their worship services isn't licensed or ordained by a recognized body, then I wonder how legitimate the whole thing is.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Well they are non-cessasionists for one thing. But I dont see why they need to do house churchs when there bound to be some decent Godly churchs around.


----------

